# What's cooking this weekend?



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

2 butts for me, trying a new rub I made, final adjustments for Smoke on the Beach.


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

You go Boy.  
Just a boatload of driving for me this weekend.  Just like the past (I don't remember how many) weekends.
One day I'm gonna have to stop doing this.


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

Is that rub just on 'naked' butts, are did you use mustard or woos-ty on there first?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 9, 2005)

12 butts for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> 12 butts for me.


You making Beer Butts???  :grin:  :grin:  I see a bunch of Labatt Blue cans in that pic ~ _Light_ at that!! #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

mustard on these, I've never used woos.  I just can't imagine that flavor on pork, but I know a lot of people do it.  Guess I'll try it one day.

Anyway, it's a new rub and I trimmed these more than usual to get a little more bark.  Rubbed, slathered in mustard, rubbed again.  We'll see.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1mr7huue]12 butts for me.


You making Beer Butts???  :grin:  :grin:  I see a bunch of Labatt Blue cans in that pic ~ _Light_ at that!! #-o[/quote:1mr7huue]  No Beer Butts, This one is kind of a freebie for our local Senior origination. They just pay for the butts and I cook them. They are vending tomorrow at the last of the year car show. There a good bunch of granny's, I think they need a new BINGO machine.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

Good for you.  BBQ to help people is a great way to spend the night.


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

That, and a bottle of Bourbon.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 10, 2005)

Butts are coming along good, (lot's of wind last night) Pics to fallow. A little tough with temps, So I said, Heck with thermometers and went by WAG, And experience. Time will tell.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 10, 2005)

well I can't taste the mustard after smoking, so I just use the cheap stuff.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 10, 2005)

mine are at 169.  College football and freshly rendered pork....it's gonna be a great day.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, It's all over now. (thank goodness) The wind played a little hell with me last night, Had three butts that came out a little dry. We were busy so no time for pics. Nothing like a half dozen granny's bickering on how to do things. Took in a little less than a thousand dollars so they were happy. I got busted for a beer by the chamber police. The granny's sent him packing. Sure was funny. Had alot of fun too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

I've had butts that were slooooowww like that.  That there's why they say "It's done when it's done!"  I've found that usually on slower butts like that, they'll not get to your expected finish temp, 195 or 200°.  Keep an eye on them and maybe do the bone wiggle check in a little bit.  :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm working a new Mojo Criollo recipe for chicken this weekend.  I'm tired of tired chicken.  It's time to step up and corner this rascal.  If the weather holds and OPhie stays out to sea they will be on the WSM tomorrow.  =D> 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Griff (Sep 11, 2005)

I had my first trial of Rev. Marvins on chicken on the gasser. I'm glad I tried it. It's a mustard sauce and I'd never tried one before and definately will use again. Just put two butts on the WSM for an overnighter. I got Fatz's Pig Powder on one and my regular on the other.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Sep 11, 2005)

Glock

I got my Pig Powder last Monday or Tuesday. First trial is tonight.

Griff


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 11, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> I had my first trial of Rev. Marvins on chicken on the gasser. I'm glad I tried it. It's a mustard sauce and I'd never tried one before and definately will use again. Just put two butts on the WSM for an overnighter. I got Fatz's Pig Powder on one and my regular on the other.
> 
> Griff



I'm working with Rev's too.  I've found a few good applications including pulled pork.  Not bad on chicken.  Really good on pork chops and pork loin.   The hot is hot and makes a pretty good honey mustard chicken wing.  

Goood Q!

Jack


----------

